# Είναι καλό πράγμα ο υπεράριθμος;



## drsiebenmal (May 5, 2012)

Ίσως ναι, παλιότερα, όταν δέναμε τα σκυλιά με τα λουκάνικα, οι ισόβαθμοι στις τελευταίες θέσεις κάποιων εξετάσεων θεωρούνταν κατεξαίρεση επιτυχόντες ως υπεράριθμοι και οι τελευταίοι στις ουρές των τραπεζών όταν έκλειναν οι πόρτες γίνονταν δεκτοί στα γκισέ ως υπεράριθμοι. Στις ημέρες μας, που κινδυνεύουν οι δουλειές και το μέλλον των κάθε λογής (πραγματικά ή τεχνητά) υπεράριθμων, μάλλον όχι. Φαίνεται άλλωστε κι από τους ορισμούς και τα παραδείγματα στα σύγχρονα λεξικά μας:

*υπεράριθμος -η -ο* [iperáriθmos] Ε5 : που είναι παραπάνω από τον ορισμένο, κανονικό ή συνηθισμένο αριθμό, που περισσεύει: Δεν επιτρέπεται να μπαίνουν στα λεωφορεία υπεράριθμοι επιβάτες. Tο προσωπικό που κρίνεται υπεράριθμο θα απολύεται. || (ως ουσ.).
[λόγ. < ελνστ. ὑπεράριθμος `που ξεπερνάει τους αριθμούς΄ σημδ. αγγλ. _supernumerary_] στο ΛΚΝ

*υπεράριθμος -η, -ο επίθ. (Κ -ος, -ον) που ξεπερνά τον προκαθορισμένο αριθμό, περισσευούμενος, παραπανίσιος
συν. πλεονάζων* στο Μείζον

*υπεράριθμος, -η, -ο* [μτγν.] αυτός που υπερβαίνει τον συνήθη ή τον προκαθορισμένο αριθμό, που πλεονάζει:
_οι ~ υπάλληλοι θα μεταταχθούν σε άλλες υπηρεσίες || ο υπουργός επιθεώρησε το έργο και διαπίστωσε ότι χιλιάδες εργάτες είναι ~._ στο ΛΝΕΓ

Το πρόβλημα το αντιμετώπισα πάλι στην επιμέλεια μιας τεχνικής μετάφρασης, όπου ο κατασκευαστής παινευόταν για τα _redundant safety features_ του εξοπλισμού που παράγει. Εμένα με ξενίζει, για να μην πω ότι με «ενοχλεί» η μετάφραση με _υπεράριθμα χαρακτηριστικά ασφάλειας_. Τι έχουμε στη διάθεσή μας, όμως, πέρα από την αγία περίφραση (π.χ. _πέρα από τα απαραίτητα/απαιτούμενα/προβλεπόμενα_ χαρ. ασφ.);

Το αγγλοελληνικό λεξικό μου μού δίνει τις εξής ερμηνείες:

*redundant* πλεονάζων, περιττός || υπερβολικός || περιττολογών || (εργαζόμενος) υπεράριθμος || άνεργος λόγω περιορισμού θέσεων, εργασιών

Μια ερμηνεία που νομίζω ότι θα μπορούσε να προστεθεί σε αυτές είναι και ο επικουρικός (κυρίως για χρήση με το redundancy στην επικουρικότητα, αλλά και τα redundant systems, επικουρικά=εφεδρικά συστήματα).

Όμως ούτε επικουρικά είναι τα «πέρα από τα προβλεπόμενα χαρακτηριστικά». Δεν είναι αυτά που θα μας καλύψουν 100% αν δεν λειτουργήσουν τα βασικά. Οπότε, τι άλλες δυνατότητες μας προσφέρει το Αντιλεξικό;

Εκεί, στο λήμμα *αφθονία*, έχουμε (συγγνώμη, αλλά μονοτόνισα στην αντιγραφή):

Επίθ. άφθονος, περισσός, πλούσιος, κ. περίσσιος, μπόλικος, μπερεκετλίδικος.
[...]
[πέραν των αναγκών ή του απαιτουμένου] περισσεύων, πλεονάζων, περισσός, ο επι-, ο περι-πλέον, κ. παραπαν-ίσιος, -ιστός, περισσευούμενος, περίσσιος, υπολειπόμενος, περιττός
[πέραν του κεκανονισμένου) _έξτρα_ 
[πέραν του απαιτουμένου αριθμού] υπεράριθμος


Από αυτά, νομίζω ότι στο συγκεκριμένο περιβάλλον που με ενδιαφέρει, τα καλύτερο είναι το _έξτρα_. _Το μηχάνημα έχει και έξτρα χαρακτηριστικά ασφαλείας._ (Θυμίζω, για λόγους πληρότητας, ότι στον προφορικό λόγο έχουμε πια και το _εξτραδάκι_: «Αφεντικό, θα πέσει κανά εξτραδάκι που κάναμε τόση δουλειά;»)

Γιατί όχι _επιπλέον χαρακτηριστικά_; Μα επειδή κττγμ το επιπλέον (όπως και τα πρόσθετα, επιπρόσθετα) δεν στέκονται μόνα τους. Χρειάζεται να παρατίθεται και το συγκρινόμενο μέρος.

Σε επίσημο κείμενο αντιπροσωπείας όμως, όπου δεν γίνεται η σύγκριση αλλά απλή αναφορά, σχεδόν σαν σλόγκαν, δεν έχω καμία ψευδαίσθηση ότι θα εμφανιστεί σύντομα σύναψη με έξτρα χαρακτηριστικά. Επομένως, ζήτω και πάλι ζήτω της αγίας περίφρασης.

Ή μήπως όχι; Τι λέτε;


----------



## Alexandra (May 5, 2012)

Απ' όλα που αναφέρεις πιο πάνω, το "έξτρα" μού κάθεται τέλεια.


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2012)

Η ... πρόσθετη σημασία τού _redundant_ που αναφέρεις είναι η σωστή:

designed to operate instead of a piece of electronic equipment or system if it fails (Macmillan)
_Engineering_ (of a component) not strictly necessary to functioning but included in case of failure in another component: _the modules are linked using a redundant fibre-optic cable_. (ODE)

Εδώ το _redundant_ είναι «εφεδρικός» και με κανέναν τρόπο «πλεονάζων». Δηλαδή, πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να βγει η θετική του σημασία στη μετάφραση. Έτσι και τα χαρακτηριστικά ασφαλείας, δεν μπορεί να είναι περίσσια και περιττά. Αλλά ούτε πρόσθετα ή επιπλέον ή έξτρα είναι, γιατί δεν θα τα έλεγε _redundant_. *Ενισχυτικά* πρέπει να είναι, δηλαδή να ενισχύουν τα ήδη υφιστάμενα. Το *έξτρα*, βέβαια, σώζεται επειδή δίνει αυτή την έννοια της ενίσχυσης.

Μήπως όμως δεν είναι _redundant features_ αλλά _features of redundant safety_: *χαρακτηριστικά εφεδρικής ασφάλειας*;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> Η ... πρόσθετη σημασία τού _redundant_ που αναφέρεις είναι η σωστή.


Ελπίζω να μας διαβάζουν και οι συντονιστές του λεξικού μου, να το προσθέσουν σε επόμενη έκδοση. ;)



nickel said:


> Μήπως όμως δεν είναι _redundant features_ αλλά _features of redundant safety_: *χαρακτηριστικά εφεδρικής ασφάλειας*;


Δεν έχεις άδικο. Το πλήρες εγχειρίδιο του μηχανήματος αναφέρεται σε redundant subsystems for extra safety...


----------



## Hellegennes (May 5, 2012)

Γιατί όχι "_επιπρόσθετα_";


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 5, 2012)

Ναι, αν δεν είναι εφεδρικά, θα μπορούσαν να είναι και επιπρόσθετα.


----------



## sarant (May 5, 2012)

Στην πληροφορική είναι καλό το redundant. Δεν είδα να αναφέρεις το "πλεοναστικός", έστω και για να το απορρίψεις. Αυτή θα ήταν η επιλογή μου. Δεν είναι ούτε εφεδρικά χαρακτηριστικά ούτε επιπρόσθετα (δεν υπάρχει ιεραρχία ανάμεσα σε κύρια και εφεδρικά ή σε απαραίτητα και επιπρόσθετα), είναι πλεοναστικά.

Παρέμπ, κάτι άσχετο που έμαθα γκουγκλίζοντας, ο Τριανταφυλλίδης αποκαλούσε "πλεοναστικά παραθετικά" τα παραθετικά όπως "πιο καλύτερος".


----------



## UsualSuspect (May 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μήπως όμως δεν είναι _redundant features_ αλλά _features of redundant safety_: *χαρακτηριστικά εφεδρικής ασφάλειας*;



Συμφωνώ, αλλά πώς θα πούμε το ουσιαστικό για το redundancy; Στο γκουγκλ υπάρχουν λίγα αποτελέσματα για "εφεδρικότητα". Θα το πάω λίγο πιο πέρα το θέμα και θα πω "χαρακτηριστικά υπερεφεδρικής ασφάλειας" και "υπερεφεδρικότητα συστημάτων" για να μπάσω μέσα και το πλεοναστικό στοιχείο. Παρεμπ. η ΕΛΕΤΟ απλώς μεταφράζει το redundancy/redundant σε "πλεονασμό".


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 5, 2012)

sarant said:


> Στην πληροφορική είναι καλό το redundant. Δεν είδα να αναφέρεις το "πλεοναστικός", έστω και για να το απορρίψεις. Αυτή θα ήταν η επιλογή μου. Δεν είναι ούτε εφεδρικά χαρακτηριστικά ούτε επιπρόσθετα (δεν υπάρχει ιεραρχία ανάμεσα σε κύρια και εφεδρικά ή σε απαραίτητα και επιπρόσθετα), είναι πλεοναστικά.
> 
> Παρέμπ, κάτι άσχετο που έμαθα γκουγκλίζοντας, ο Τριανταφυλλίδης αποκαλούσε "πλεοναστικά παραθετικά" τα παραθετικά όπως "πιο καλύτερος".


Σωστός, υπάρχει και ο πλεοναστικός στην πληροφορική.
Όπως το σκέφτομαι, οι περιπτώσεις είναι οι εξής:

(α) Το απαραίτητο, το βασικό, το στοιχειώδες.
(β) Κάτι που δεν είναι ζωτικά απαραίτητο, αλλά είναι επιπρόσθετο στο βασικό. Για παράδειγμα, υπάρχουν/υπήρχαν αυτοκίνητα με αερόσακο μόνο στη θέση του οδηγού. Αν πρόκειται να οδηγάς μόνος σου (ή συνήθως μόνος σου), ο αερόσακος του συνοδηγού είναι έξτρα (redundant, όχι; )
(γ) Κάτι που λειτουργεί παράλληλα με το βασικό (και επομένως, αποτελεί οιονεί στοιχείο ασφάλειας). Παράδειγμα, οι κινητήρες των αεροπλάνων (πετάνε και με λιγότερους από όλους τους κινητήρες) ή οι διακομιστές/σέρβερ σε μια διάταξη αποθήκευσης δεδομένων. Αυτά νομίζω ότι είναι πλεοναστικά συστήματα (οι διατάξεις των σέρβερ αναφέρονται όμως συχνά ως redundant servers).
(δ) Τα συστήματα που ενεργοποιούνται όταν χαλάσουν τα κύρια συστήματα (εφεδρικά) και μπορεί να είναι είτε πλήρους λειτουργικότητας (π.χ. μια δεύτερη συστοιχία διακομιστών σε κρίσιμους τομείς, π.χ. έλεγχος πυραυλικών συστημάτων) είτε μερικής (ρεζέρβα αυτοκινήτου, σε πάει καμιά 50ριά χιλιόμετρα. Αυτά είναι reserve ή και κάτι άλλο;


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2012)

Το πλεόνασμα και το περίσσευμα είναι καλό πράγμα, νομίζω. Εμπορικό πλεόνασμα θέλουμε. Από την άλλη, το πλεονάζον προσωπικό και οι υπεράριθμοι είναι κακό πράγμα. Στα χρόνια που μάθαινα αγγλικά διαδόθηκε η (ευφημιστική; ή μήπως απλώς προσβλητική;) έκφραση _They were made redundant_ αντί για _were dismissed_. Στο μυαλό του μέσου αγγλόφωνου το _redundant_ είναι κάτι που ξεσκαρτάρεις. Το ίδιο και στο μυαλό του μέσου Έλληνα με τα _πλεονάζοντα_ και τα _πλεοναστικά_ (πίσω από το οποίο βλέπουν τον _πλεονασμό_, όχι το _πλεόνασμα_). Υπάρχει σε Teleterm και Microsoft αναφορά σε _εφεδρικό_, αλλά για τις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις η ΕΛΕΤΟ επιλέγει το _πλεονάζων (πλεονάζουσα, πλεονάζον)_ και στο ProZ.com για το _redundant backup servers_ είχα προτείνει _εξυπηρετητές / διακομιστές πλεοναζόντων αντιγράφων (ασφαλείας)_. *Για μένα το ερώτημα είναι κατά πόσο στην κοινότητα της τεχνολογίας τα πλεονάζων και πλεοναστικός δίνουν άνετα πια τη διάσταση ότι αυτά δεν είναι για πέταμα αλλά για ενίσχυση της ασφάλειας.*


----------



## Hellegennes (May 5, 2012)

sarant said:


> Στην πληροφορική είναι καλό το redundant. Δεν είδα να αναφέρεις το "πλεοναστικός", έστω και για να το απορρίψεις. Αυτή θα ήταν η επιλογή μου. Δεν είναι ούτε εφεδρικά χαρακτηριστικά ούτε επιπρόσθετα (δεν υπάρχει ιεραρχία ανάμεσα σε κύρια και εφεδρικά ή σε απαραίτητα και επιπρόσθετα), είναι πλεοναστικά.



Πώς δεν υπάρχει; Επιπρόσθετη ασφάλεια είναι αυτή που θεωρητικά δεν χρειάζεται, με τα Χ δεδομένα, αλλά πρακτικά ενισχύει την ασφάλεια, από πίσω. Είναι επιπρόσθετο επίπεδο ασφάλειας και όχι απλώς πλεόνασμα. Η λέξη "πλεοναστικός" δεν μ' αρέσει, αλλά αυτό είναι θέμα γούστου. Πλεόνασμα προκύπτει όταν έχεις παραπάνω αριθμό από κάτι, όχι παραπάνω είδη. Π.χ., ένα σύστημα που σε βάζει να πληκτρολογήσεις 10 διαφορετικά captcha είναι πλεοναστικό, αλλά ένα σύστημα που πίσω από το captcha έχει κάτι άλλο, π.χ. 128μπιτη κρυπτογράφηση κωδικού, είναι επιπρόσθετη ασφάλεια.


----------

